# Eastern plastic pedals?



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

May be old news... But it looks as if Eastern decided people liked the ody pc's so much they'd go ahead and try their hand at the plastic pedal industry.

Not sure.. They look interesting to say the least. http://www.danscomp.com/465212.php I bet the white will be popular though.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

odyssy's are waaaayy better.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya saw those last time I was on their website. Its crazy to have pedals that only weigh 14oz.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i was reading on the eastern website and it says that theyre carbon fiber reinforced


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

for $15? I don't think so


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, they've been here for a bit now... I think it might have more to do with Eastern being so big into selling complete bikes... and this being an easy route to equip. stock bikes with cheaper pedals and still keep the prices the same to gain higher profits, but marketting them as having pedals to rival the twisted pc's... I've noticed a LOT of complete bikes now rocking the super cheap twisties.
I've also got to say that the eastern pedals I've tried (I believe alu. versions) were somewhat tall profile.... I'm glad I picked up the twisties for my bmx and wouldn't go back now.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

So what's the consensus on plastic pedals? Do they suck?

I've never owned a pair. But for the price, they do seem pretty interesting/tempting.

Thoughts?


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

The odyssey twisted work all right. I dont really like the size of them. I prefer wider pedals. I'm waiting for the pledals to come out.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah the pledals look promising
i still rather stick with my wellgo mags


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Rb said:


> So what's the consensus on plastic pedals? Do they suck?
> 
> I've never owned a pair. But for the price, they do seem pretty interesting/tempting.
> 
> Thoughts?


Honestly, I never thought I'd be the one to own a set, but once the roads started to get bad (AKA salt, water, nasty **** that is not good for bearings of any sorts) I took my sealed trailmixes off and got a set of ody PC's. I was planning on just having them on there for the shitty weather season, but I like them... And especially if you ride vans with the orig. waffle sole. Those pins work wonderously on those shoes. For the price, its worth giving them a go.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

don't know anyone who has tried the easterns. they are actually more expensive then the PC's i think so we'll see how well they sell. 

The PC's are solid pedals. i have been riding a pair for a few months and had no problems. the molded pins are grippy if you have good riding shoes. they slide really well for pedal grinds too. on one side of each of my pedals i grinded the molded pins off and put grip tape on in place and it works really well. also very comfortable..try them out


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

i own some plastic **** that came stock on mine bike. theyr ok but those plastic pins just disapeared. good for the price but they dont last and i dont think that those eastern would last much longer. but still 14,99$.....


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

So I threw down $12 today and bought myself a set of plastic Odyssey pedals...

Honestly, I couldn't be happier. They grip well with everything from my Vans slip-ons to my 5.10's. Noticeably lighter than the previous pedals I've ridden, but not any less stiff. Good profile with nice build quality... Hell at $10-15 a pop, they seem to make more sense to me than expensive 'boutique' pedals. Wore-down/missing pins? Bearings gone bad? Just replace the pedal. A lot simpler than having to source pins and press new bearings because that takes time -- and time equals money. A pair of these will surely find their way onto my DH bike for courses where I don't feel comfortable clipping in.

2 thumbs up.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

And they don't look half bad either:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome, another enlightened one on the ways of the bike. haha... Yeah, now let's see how much they try to charge us for the Pledals when they drop...

hey, Rb, did you swap usernames, or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Welcome, another enlightened one on the ways of the bike. haha... Yeah, now let's see how much they try to charge us for the Pledals when they drop...
> 
> hey, Rb, did you swap usernames, or am I confusing you with someone else?


the pladals are droped.
they are $13.99.
And they come in black or white.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Pledals? ...enlighten me.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Pledals? ...enlighten me.


more coming from the mind of george french. Like the Plegs.
Supposedly there were supposed to be two new versions of JC pedals coming out, first was the Trailmix pedal, which was a slimmed down design with longer pins, then there was going to be a street oriented plastic pedal coming out, the pledal. I haven't seen any more than prototype shots.... so just waiting. But not drooling as much for pledals as I am waiting for the ratchet hub to come.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

thats it im getting some ody. pc


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> more coming from the mind of george french. Like the Plegs.
> Supposedly there were supposed to be two new versions of JC pedals coming out, first was the Trailmix pedal, which was a slimmed down design with longer pins, then there was going to be a street oriented plastic pedal coming out, the pledal. I haven't seen any more than prototype shots.... so just waiting. But not drooling as much for pledals as I am waiting for the ratchet hub to come.


Wowzers.. this forum here is outa it. What Rachet hub?! mann.. hah what forum actual shows some innovations the bicycle market is making?!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Wowzers.. this forum here is outa it. What Rachet hub?! mann.. hah what forum actual shows some innovations the bicycle market is making?!


I'd like to keep this one up to date with some good discussions and info and whatnot but just not much time lately... ...do have a few projects in the works I'll post up pics of soon... some pretty cool stuff.
and, hahaha... even though I don't grind much at all, I do have some plegs on the way as we speak.

but most of this stuff in this thread was all interbike news. Posted up on this forum awhile ago, you can search. There was another pretty cool forum out there but it got shut down not too long ago....


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

ratchet hub

https://gsport.kishmish.com/home/2007/10/ratchet_hub_basics_1.php



I want the coaster when it comes out in ????


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> ratchet hub
> 
> https://gsport.kishmish.com/home/2007/10/ratchet_hub_basics_1.php


THat looks amazing. A 135mm disc version would be even sweeter! If not, maybe a new frame and a V-Brake would work. :thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

plegs and pledals!

odyseey pc's are better


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> THat looks amazing. A 135mm disc version would be even sweeter! If not, maybe a new frame and a V-Brake would work. :thumbsup:


I'd go with the last plan. 

I really like how this hub is LHD and RHD compatible, since I ride both.... 
but, as a negative to some people, only goes down to 10t (although 9t was hinted at later down the line). George apparantly felt it was more important at this point (gotta prove the hub is strong) to fit a good size bearing in the driver instead of sacrificing for just 1t smaller gear ratio... 10t or 11t is a good number for 24" or 26" though.  
I've got my eye on one, will be nice to match up to a marmoset up front!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'd go with the last plan.
> 
> I really like how this hub is LHD and RHD compatible, since I ride both....
> but, as a negative to some people, only goes down to 10t (although 9t was hinted at later down the line). George apparantly felt it was more important at this point (gotta prove the hub is strong) to fit a good size bearing in the driver instead of sacrificing for just 1t smaller gear ratio... 10t or 11t is a good number for 24" or 26" though.
> I've got my eye on one, will be nice to match up to a marmoset up front!


Any clue on the ETA of this hub?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Any clue on the ETA of this hub?


"early '08" :skep:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'd go with the last plan.
> 
> I really like how this hub is LHD and RHD compatible, since I ride both....
> but, as a negative to some people, only goes down to 10t (although 9t was hinted at later down the line). George apparantly felt it was more important at this point (gotta prove the hub is strong) to fit a good size bearing in the driver instead of sacrificing for just 1t smaller gear ratio... 10t or 11t is a good number for 24" or 26" though.
> I've got my eye on one, will be nice to match up to a marmoset up front!


I roll 26, so 9 wont ever be an option. 23/10 would be cool, I've run 25/11 and it was pretty good.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> I roll 26, so 9 wont ever be an option. 23/10 would be cool, I've run 25/11 and it was pretty good.


i think profile makes chainwheels all the way down to 18 tooth so 9t is valid on a 26


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought it was more the problem you cant fit any less then 9 teeth on a mountain bike hub.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

tom2304 said:


> I thought it was more the problem you cant fit any less then 9 teeth on a mountain bike hub.


On a regular hub converted to singlespeed you can only go down to 12(and even that is pushing it). On singlespeed specific hubs you can go down to 9t.

Problem is, since we don't have as much BB rise as our BMX fellows, it can cause interference from the chainstays(rubbing the chain up on them), especially on aluminum frames where they are typically bigger.


----------



## takers (Jan 4, 2008)

may be just me but every plastic pedal I have every used was in 2 or more pieces within a month


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Medal pins???


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> Medal pins???


uhm what?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

NoBrakes! said:


> Medal pins???


Yeah the plastics out now do not have metal pins, but shadow conspiracy and the pledals should have metal pins, so there goes the shin friendly appeal.

But yeah, I have mentioned these plastics in other threads here and there, they really just work.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

gwillywish said:


> i think profile makes chainwheels all the way down to 18 tooth so 9t is valid on a 26


that's crazy, but no one needs to go that micro. 27:12 works fine. running super micro gearing can actually break chains easier i believe.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ebfreerider510 said:


> that's crazy, but no one needs to go that micro. 27:12 works fine. running super micro gearing can actually break chains easier i believe.


People consistantly run 18:15 or 16 even 16 front on trials bikes and dont have huge issues....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

A Grove said:


> People consistantly run 18:15 or 16 even 16 front on trials bikes and dont have huge issues....


go argue that one in the SS forums....  
they think you'll oddly stretch the chain or break it if you run anything 32t or smaller! haha...


----------

